# GéoGendPol : Raccourci pour trouver commissariat/gendarmerie compétent(e) pour un lieu donné



## Poussah (4 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Je partage un gros raccourci (598 actions !) que j'ai créé, qui vous indique si un emplacement donné ou votre position actuelle est en zone police ou zone gendarmerie et donne les détails sur l’unité compétente territorialement.

*Fonctionnalités :*

Se lance soit depuis l’application Raccourcis (ou le widget), soit depuis la feuille de partage d'Apple Plans ou de Google Maps
En lancement direct, permet de choisir entre localisation rapide à 1 km près (triangulation des antennes de réseau mobile) ou bien lente à 10 m près (GPS et/ou Wi-Fi)
En lancement direct : permet la saisie directe d’un code postal au lieu d’utiliser la position actuelle (mais recherche moins précise, si un CP est partagé par plusieurs villes)
En lancement direct : permet la saisie d'un numéro de département (y compris n° à 3 chiffres pour l'outremer, « 20 » pour les deux départements de Corse) pour voir toutes les unités Police et/ou Gendarmerie du département (unités accueillant du public)
En lancement depuis Apple Plans/Google Maps (bouton de partage, puis choisir « GéoGendPol » dans la liste des actions) : permet d’avoir les infos pour n’importe quel emplacement en France (outre-mer inclus)
Recherche les unités potentiellement compétentes pour le code postal et la ville de l'emplacement fourni (ou juste le CP si saisie directe)
Si plusieurs unités sont trouvées, le raccourci affiche une liste de sélection avant d'afficher les détails
Une fois l’unité choisie, un menu permet de voir les détails, appeler, voir sur un plan, obtenir un itinéraire ou afficher la liste des communes de compétence de l'unité, et si c'est une gendarmerie également de voir les horaires d'accueil du public et la fiche sur service-public.fr.
Téléchargement, consignes d'installation et infos techniques
Notes de mise à jour

*Captures d'écran :*


----------



## Emylee1313 (24 Juillet 2022)

J’ai testé c’est vraiment impressionnant et même la géolocalisation « lente » n’est pas si lente que ça ! Merci beaucoup pour ce raccourci


----------

